# twisted whiskerz catfish tourneys 2013.



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

hey all, im looking for a steady tournament partner for next year(preferably with a boat im tired of fishing from shore) dont have to do all of them but majority would be great. we can split everything 50\50 and maybe win some extra cash too. if anyone is into it let me know. thanks, kevin.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im pretty busy down in the SW part of the state but for others who may be interested, where are you located? That may help you find someone.
Hopefully me and my partner will make a few of the TW series this year!

Salmonid


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

im actually in wayne county, town of sterling to be more specific.


----------

